

HN Recap: Top articles on Hacker News - RiderOfGiraffes
http://hnrecap.com/

======
JoachimSchipper
There's also <http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/> (the highest-voted stories
not appearing on any previous day.)

------
petercooper
Similar but specifically for the last 7 days hour by hour (for when that
approach suits): <http://hackerslide.com/>

Makes me wonder that an official API that lets people read the site however
they like would be useful (especially as most of us can code).

------
parenthesis
I find <http://news.ycombinator.com/active> useful ('Most active current
discussions').

~~~
vitobcn
In order to reduce the clutter, I sometimes use
<http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=100> to only show stories above
certain score. The threshold can be set to any desired value.

~~~
elliottcarlson
What is the timespan on the /over URI anyhow? 1 week?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Extracted from this item: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2236191>

------
Raphael
Larger text would benefit.

------
octopus
Thanks for the link.

~~~
octopus
Apparently a simple "Thanks" and +1 gets you downvoted. I've found the way the
top posts from the past are organized using Ruby interesting, so normally I've
said thanks. Next time I will keep my fingers crossed when I simply like a
post.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
My observation ...

It's more than a simple "Thanks" getting downvoted. People regularly say
thanks, but not simply for links like this. Your upvote suffices.

However, if you've had a specific exchange with someone, and they've
specifically replied, then a "Thanks" is welcome and accepted.

~~~
octopus
I think I get your point, a short comment and with no substance can be seen as
"noise" and it gets downvoted.

